# Feathers in eyes



## sammysowner (Nov 5, 2014)

My sisters pet budgie monty, keeps constantly getting feathers stuck in the eye and irritating it making it watery. How do I remove the feathers safely or help my bird? This is a constant issue.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that, it must be very uncomfortable for Monty to have growing feathers affecting his eye. 
Given the fact the eye is a very delicate and sensitive area, it would be best to take Monty to the avian vet specialist to have this "grooming" issue addressed.

I hope Monty feels better soon.


----------

